# !Budgie names! And genders!



## !Names needed! (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello! I bought a few budgies a while ago and would like to give them some names. Any ideas? One blue, neon green, and pale green budgie. Also I would like to know the gender of them. I have a few standards for names though. I’ll list them.

No girly/ manly names (eg. Princess)
No human names (eg. Jackson, Dave,)
Wilderness/ food/ drink names allowed ( maple, berri, ginger ale)
If the name is in reference to a person please tell me. Also it would be very appreciated if it is related to the person it’s not entirely clear (eg of “clear” name, Dwayne the chirp Johnson.. eg. Of not “clear” name, rocky, rock, ringer, etc)

Also for some reason I like soda themed names so if ou could find one that’s amazing!
Please respond! Thanks very much


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The pictures posted are not the best for determining gender. Close up pictures of each bird's cere taken in natural light would be very helpful. However, from what I'm able to see, I believe you have three males.

You seem to have very specific ideas of names you like and don't like so I'm not sure why you are asking for help in naming the birds.
Blueberry, Sprite and Kiwi are the first names that came to mind given your "restrictions".

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## !Names needed! (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. I’m very picky for some reason.

All the birds I’ve owned all had names I liked, so I try to make it unique. It’s been very hard to come up with them. I will definitely use them
( if anyone else is to respond, here’s names I’ve used for my pets. So please don’t suggest them. If you do by accident. It’s totally ok! This also is my flock. Two in one I guess)


Soba (blue
Shygo ( blue
Shark ( rainbow budgie *not actually rainbow)
Nari ( yellow Latino 
Endigo ( purple 
Cheeto ( yellow
Cappuccino ( zebra finch
Nutmeg ( zebra finch
Tang ( zebra finch
No name( zebra finch 
Walnut( zebra finch 
Voyage ( yellow blue white green
No name ( pastel yellow green

(Ones in pic)
No name- ( still deciding on blueberry
No name- ( still deciding on sprite
No name- ( still deciding on kiwi


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there! I love your budgie trio. I just hit google and below are some possible names you might like. All are soft drink brands or names. 

Pepsi
Jolt
Mecca
Topsia
Corona
Cresta
Tango
Cariba 
Kinnie 
Quattro
Solo
Squirt
Ramune
Buxton
Nestle
Yoo-Hoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Fizz-- representing the carbonation in soda
Dewey for Mt. Dew soda
Squirt for Squirt soda


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



Fizz-- representing the carbonation in soda
Dewey for Mt. Dew soda
Squirt for Squirt soda

Click to expand...

Oooh, I like these suggestions!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your trio are adorable and you've been given some great advice and suggestions above 

This thread has names for budgies, most of which fit your precise specifications 

https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/271522-unique-names-unique-budgies.html

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through all the links provided above so that you're able to stay posted on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help.

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Have you decided on names yet? 

Meanwhile, if you haven’t already, we suggest taking a look at the many Stickies in each forum section. There you’ll find lots of helpful information, and answers to some questions you might have. 

Looking forward to hearing what names you’ve chosen!


----------

